# I had a great laugh !



## cash4chaos (Jan 2, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/schwinn-pha...941?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27f58c059d


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah,They've really gone up since I sold mine,shipping has gotten expensive too


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 2, 2015)

That's in line with his other listings. The guy doesn't live on the same planet as the rest of us. V/r Shawn


----------



## ZOOK (Jan 2, 2015)

Wonder if he does consignment sales? way beyond blue skies.


----------



## catfish (Jan 2, 2015)

And there are 3 people watching these...... I wonder if someone will pull the trigger on them and bid....


----------



## halfatruck (Jan 2, 2015)

Yikes.......


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 2, 2015)

halfatruck said:


> Yikes.......



remember the AMERICAN PICKERS TEXAS episode ..."everything is bigger in Texas"  and my screwed up state of California especially the prices


----------



## spoker (Jan 2, 2015)

ever been to barret-jackson or one on the other big time autions u see on chasing cars?if this pair sells it will be to some one for his man cave,or museum etc,this will prolly seem like chump change to who ever buys it,its not a bike to be listed on the cage or a bike collecter site,this isnt spmething for bike collecters,its an ego thing to show off to the other drunk high rollers he hangs with,the sad part is that at some time some of us worked for the guy that coild buy these bikes,we made him his dough,we were makin 40 grand a year and he was makin 2 mil,we would never see somthing like this listed on the cabe[no explanation needed] remember in reality the fat man does the dancin an the poor man pays the band,just what iv sen after spending years in corporate america!!


----------



## cash4chaos (Jan 2, 2015)

Listing has ended , I wonder if someone called him out on the price ?


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 2, 2015)

That seller has come up in discussions before and I can't remember why.


----------



## oskisan (Jan 2, 2015)

I wonder if he would buy my phantoms for 1/2 the price... I'm game!

Ken


----------



## halfatruck (Jan 2, 2015)

he's been on here before (due to his prices), if you check his sold items on Ebay the ones that show as sold are listed as sold multiple times (same item) but usually the last time sold it has a lower price.......don't know if he ever really sells an item....


----------



## Springer Tom (Jan 2, 2015)

Is "redone" the redneck term for restored?????


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 3, 2015)

I like his shipping disclaimer. May take up to 30 days to ship.


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 3, 2015)

Just an ego trip.  No charge to list them on ebay. And if some needle in a haystack idiot buys them, then the ego is fed.


----------

